# Cutie in Houston, TX



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

This little guy is 5 years and 1 month old. He's been at the Houston Humane Society since Jan 19th, 2012. His name is Trooper. 










I don't have much info except a friend just linked him to my facebook. 

Houston Humane Society - Wall | Facebook

He's so adorable. Hopefully he will find a furever home soon. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is so cute! I hope someone gets him!! He deserves a loving forever home!!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh how cute! I want him  hope someone awesome will become his forever home!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

How is it possible that somebody this cute can be at the Humane Society for over a month? He is such a doll! Hoping he gets adopted VERY soon! ♥


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> How is it possible that somebody this cute can be at the Humane Society for over a month? He is such a doll! Hoping he gets adopted VERY soon! ♥


I was wondering the same thing!!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

He sure is absolutely adorable. Please share and spread the word to get him adopted. 

Thank you.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I went to look at this little guy on friday. When I asked about him they told me he was on hold for a meet and greet on saturday. I guess someone beat me to the punch but its ok as long as he finds a home I am happy for him.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yay hopefully he will be outta there soon!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> I went to look at this little guy on friday. When I asked about him they told me he was on hold for a meet and greet on saturday. I guess someone beat me to the punch but its ok as long as he finds a home I am happy for him.


Becky - thanks so much for going to rescue him. Is the meet and greet a one on one thing with a prospective adopter? If it doesn't work out, would they let you know?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Becky - thanks so much for going to rescue him. Is the meet and greet a one on one thing with a prospective adopter? If it doesn't work out, would they let you know?


It is a one on one thing with a prospective adopter. She told me if it did not work out that his picture would be back on there website. I checked this morning and his picture is gone.:thumbsup:


----------

